# The Resort on Cocoa Beach now with II



## lgreenspan (Mar 27, 2006)

I received a letter in the mail saying I am now eligible to join Interval International. Can anyone with experience using RCI and II tell me the benefits of switching?


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 27, 2006)

It depends on which resorts you own.  I have found that some of mine trade better with II than they do with RCI.  I have some dual resorts and some just RCI and one just II, so I belong to both.  Overall I like II's web site better than RCI, but there are some features with RCI that I like better.  RCI does have a reduced membership fee for VRI resorts and you are given preference in exchanging.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2006)

*II wasn't good for us*

All my resorts, except Fairfield, trade with either RCI or II. In 8 years of comparing deposits with both we found II to be essentially worthless. If you use request first you may be able to get something close to a fair trade but a standard deposit never seems to result in anything but offseason or smaller units than what was deposited. We had much better luck with SFX which really is a quality exchange company. They only accept top weeks and top resorts so the exchange was always equal.  In 2002 we dropped our II membership but did maintain access to II inventory through Club Sunterra. Interestingly that link, which gives priority to Club and a request first system, got us some great trades. It seems II only works well if you dangle the carrot (request first) as a week owner or belong to one of their blessed developer groups such as Marriott, Sunterra, DVC and others. As a mere week owner making a blind deposit we found you got no value back even with the bonus week or ac. 

In speaking with a few of my resorts over the past couple years none are happy with II service either.  They apparently talk a good game but deliver very little.  At least one is considering dropping II affiliation when the current 5 year contract runs out. That despite the fact that being an affiliate costs the resort nothing.  Tells you how disappointed they are with II overall. 

It will be interesting to hear how TRCB does with II.  If it's like most they won't see much interest from owners or exchange guests.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 28, 2006)

lgreenspan said:
			
		

> I received a letter in the mail saying I am now eligible to join Interval International. Can anyone with experience using RCI and II tell me the benefits of switching?




With II you have the advantage of using request first. II also has many more high quality resorts than RCI. II has Marriott,Hyatt,Starwood,Disney,Four Seasons etc. I have traded to all of them more than once.

In 11 years with II, I have had many great trades. If you are using a quality week to trade you should be able to do very well. 

If you do a search of the boards you will find many threads on the subject. There are many more complaints from RCI members than there are from II members.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2006)

*II doesn't offer much to the individual*



			
				gmarine said:
			
		

> In 11 years with II, I have had many great trades. If you are using a quality week to trade you should be able to do very well.
> .


I like that this is always thrown into any discussion of II.  The weeks are exactly the same in II as SFX (and SFX actually requires they be of highest quality) yet somehow it simply didn't work well in the II system unless it was a request first.   Using that I did get a couple decent, though not outstanding, trades with II. I really find it interesting that the exact same deposit  - same resort, same week - but placed through one of the II favorites (Sunterra) did MUCH better than when simply deposited as an II owner.  To me that is proof they pull strings to favor the big name groups that they have lured from RCI (most still are available in RCI, except DVC, as the owners can and do choose to stay with RCI even if the developer goes II as the "preferred" choice) at the expense of the single week owner.  

I also think the fact that the majority of II members actually work through one of the favored groups rather than as an individual owner helps keep complaints down.  If I had only dealt with II through DVC, Marriott and Sunterra it looks like my results would have been better too.  But that is an expensive way to get trades. Much easier, and far cheaper, to use SFX or a points system IMHO.  I wonder what the actual II membership number would be if all the people forced into the program by the big boys, often as associate not full members (you have to PAY again to deposit non-big group ownerships into II) where removed?  I'd bet its a very small number.

Edited to add: Another fact the II supporters seem to ignore is when they do get a good resort it often isn't in the prime season.  If I give up a holiday week I expected one back not a great resort in mud time.  I have always been looking for equal size/quality and time. II may get one or even two of those but hardly ever all three. For some reason II gets a lot of support here on TUG but my experience, and those I have talked to outside of TUG, don't seem to think much of II.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 28, 2006)

my landmark trades much better with II than it would with RCI (I asked).

it gets me DVC in May, Sept, Oct.... Marriott anytime.

they also gave me an AC (which really works for II) - I am hopping for this year....

I am not depositing it until I get the letter from II....


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2006)

*II versus RCI*

We haven't had the same negative experience with II as John has.

We belong to both RCI (weeks & points) and II.  Have had some very nice exchanges with II - Marriott Grande Ocean HHI, Waterside at Spinnaker HHI,
and the Vanderbuilt Beach Club in Naples, Fl.  

Also had opportunities for other Marriott  properties (e.g., the Custom House in Boston, and Newport property in California) but didn't do the exchanges.  While all the Marriott properties were available in shoulder season to us - that's fine for our vacation needs.

Most timeshare owners whom I've talked to who belong to II have been happy with their exchanges.  So not everyone has had the negative experiences with II that John has experienced.

You have to decide what works best for you.

Richard


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2006)

*Another vote for II*



			
				MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> We haven't had the same negative experience with II as John has.



I have to agree with this.  My experiences with II have been positive.  I have gotten great exchanges into wonderful resorts.  

I think that John's negative experiences with II were the exception, not the rule.

Steve


----------



## jojotravel (Mar 28, 2006)

*?What?*



			
				lgreenspan said:
			
		

> I received a letter in the mail saying I am now eligible to join Interval International. Can anyone with experience using RCI and II tell me the benefits of switching?



lgreenspan, we have owned at RCB since 2000 and just returned from our annual visit there this past Sunday.  We haven't received the letter you mentioned above......and nothing was said while we were at the resort last week.  We were even conned into a timeshare presentation there about Ron Jon Cape Caribe (we thought they said they were going to update us on our resort and the upgrades they have started and will be continuing with in the near future).

Have any other RCB owners received this letter??


----------



## gmarine (Mar 28, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> I like that this is always thrown into any discussion of II.  The weeks are exactly the same in II as SFX (and SFX actually requires they be of highest quality) yet somehow it simply didn't work well in the II system unless it was a request first.   Using that I did get a couple decent, though not outstanding, trades with II. I really find it interesting that the exact same deposit  - same resort, same week - but placed through one of the II favorites (Sunterra) did MUCH better than when simply deposited as an II owner.  To me that is proof they pull strings to favor the big name groups that they have lured from RCI (most still are available in RCI, except DVC, as the owners can and do choose to stay with RCI even if the developer goes II as the "preferred" choice) at the expense of the single week owner.
> 
> I also think the fact that the majority of II members actually work through one of the favored groups rather than as an individual owner helps keep complaints down.  If I had only dealt with II through DVC, Marriott and Sunterra it looks like my results would have been better too.  But that is an expensive way to get trades. Much easier, and far cheaper, to use SFX or a points system IMHO.  I wonder what the actual II membership number would be if all the people forced into the program by the big boys, often as associate not full members (you have to PAY again to deposit non-big group ownerships into II) where removed?  I'd bet its a very small number.
> 
> Edited to add: Another fact the II supporters seem to ignore is when they do get a good resort it often isn't in the prime season.  If I give up a holiday week I expected one back not a great resort in mud time.  I have always been looking for equal size/quality and time. II may get one or even two of those but hardly ever all three. For some reason II gets a lot of support here on TUG but my experience, and those I have talked to outside of TUG, don't seem to think much of II.  Your mileage may vary.



I dont belong to Marriott, DVC or any of the other programs. I still have gotten many high quality resorts in season as well as off season.

Most TUG members are very experienced in timeshare exchanging. The fact that you said II gets a lot of support here on TUG should show you that your opinion about II is in the minority.

But dont let that stop you from using every chance you can find to bash II or DVC.


----------



## jd2601 (Mar 29, 2006)

We are also owners and did not hear anything twice in 2005.  I would be interested.  I deposited first year and was very disappointed with trade value.  It was deposited less then a year (8 month).This year I am going to try SFX.

So far we have not recieved any notice regarding II.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Mar 29, 2006)

*YMMV, but I prefer II*

I've been timesharing for over twenty years and have been a member of both II and RCI.  Personally, I very much prefer II.  My current resorts were II only for years and just recently dual-affiliated, but that didn't excite me in the least.  When I look for a new timeshare, I only consider those who are II or at least dual-affiliated.  Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## irish (Mar 29, 2006)

i have also been a member of both and also much prefer II. just purchased a resort with only rci affiliation and have deceided not to rejoin. if i don't use it i will rent the unit or maybe try sfx. I REALLY DON'T CARE FOR RCI.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 30, 2006)

*Think I am staying with RCI for now*

After viewing the II website I am not impressed with the amount of resorts listed. I have been able to get quality trades through RCI  though I think the rates are extremely high.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thats exactly what I've seen before*



			
				lgreenspan said:
			
		

> After viewing the II website I am not impressed with the amount of resorts listed. I have been able to get quality trades through RCI  though I think the rates are extremely high.


If the results at my resorts are any indication you will be in the overwelming majority. Most owners will not switch or even add II as an option if they already have RCI. Interestingly at one resort that featured II for over 15 years as the "preferred" exchange company for the developer the end result was still a majority of owners using RCI.   Despite the ever rising costs RCI seems to be doing something owners like.


----------

